# Colt Service Model Ace....



## LARRYSTARLING (Dec 24, 2006)

Here are a few Pictures of my Service Model Ace. Let's see yours. Post some pictures.....:smt023 
















:smt033


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

*Beauty...*

:smt119 Man a live Larry your knocking my eyeballs out with these beautys. :drooling: Got me drooling all over the place. Did you hit the Lotto or something?:smt023 Good luck with them.:smt023

Best Baldy.


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

WhoooWeeee!!!! Thats a beaut, thanks for posting it!!


----------



## LARRYSTARLING (Dec 24, 2006)

Baldy said:


> :smt119 Man a live Larry your knocking my eyeballs out with these beautys. :drooling: Got me drooling all over the place. Did you hit the Lotto or something?:smt023 Good luck with them.:smt023
> 
> Best Baldy.


No, I own over 50 Colts and thought I would get more active on this forum and post some pictures from time to time....:smt1099


----------

